# Should we give up IVF at age 42?



## vaninort

After two recent failed IVF cycles at Hammersmith IVF clinic, not really sure where to go from here...

If we did it again, should we test the embryos for abnormalities? Should we switch to the infamous ARGC bootcamp?

I also have a thyroid auto-immune problem which was treated with steroids - and still didn't work.

Any success stories at 42 would be much appreciated. Particularly anyone who went to ARGC or who has thyroid problems or has tested their embryos for abnormalities xx


----------



## goldbunny

don't give up unless you want to give up.

signed 
Goldbunny, age 43, pregnant with own eggs from third fresh ICSI cycle.


----------



## HinaP

Hi Vaninort

Oh please don't give up, I am 43 and after my second round of IVF in Jan got a BFP! so there is hope. This time round we had ICSI and IMSI not sure if that made a difference. 

I was at CGRH. 

Good luck and don't give up. 
xx


----------



## babydust1984

never give up just remember god is good


----------



## vaninort

Thanks ladies. I haven't given up hope but I think I have to be realistic as its an emotional and financial drain.  

For those that got a BFP after previous failed IVF cycles, was there anything different you did this time round?


----------



## FlyingCat

I would suggest your age is not yet a good enough reason to give up, however after two failed attempts I would want answers as to why things were failing. Provided you can find the resources to keep going (physically, emotionally and financially) and you continue to learn more then I would suggest keep going.

You don't mention whether your failures were poor response or whether another explanation has been given for your failures until now... But perhaps consider more testing to get to the root of whats going on.

If you appear to be getting high quality day 5 blasts, you could look at genetic testing of embryos before replacement , also look at further immune testing in case its implantation that's an issue.

or, if you're responding but not getting good blasts, look at further sperm testing (depending on when failure is believed to occur). Of course if this is ruled out then egg quality may of course be an issue in which case a different protocol might help?

If not responding (producing few/ immature eggs, then again a different protocol might well help. Hammersmith in my experience tend to use fairly traditional protocols so might want to see what others would offer.

If any of these are noted there are specialists which can address those specific issues better than a general clinic like Hammersmith (and I say that with love as Hammersmith produced my daughter!), but better to focus on testing given you've had two cycles already so you know a future cycle has a better chance that what you've already tried.

Remember you can go for a consultation with a clinic and see what they think has gone wrong or would do differently without having to commit to cycling with them.

Good luck.


----------



## vaninort

FlyingCat, thanks so much for your detailed answer and your views on Hammersmith. First cycle was poor, only got 5 eggs, didn't get to blastocyst. Second round was much better, 10 eggs and 2 blastocysts which they put back but just got a BFN this week. Devastated.

My Hammersmith consultants are Geoffrey Trew and Anna Carby - they seems to know their stuff but my hunch is my problems may lie with my Thyroid immune issues plus age. I know ARGC are big on auto-immunology so I may try them although their prices are eye-watering.


----------



## FlyingCat

Those guys are fabulous (Anna Carby is particular is wonderful!) but its a massive clinic that mostly follows standard processes. If you've learned all you can you may with to consult with others - get your notes and chat with people.

I struggle with some of the less conservative clinics (Lister, ARGC - Serum even) as I wonder whether they are just blanket firing treatments at some people - you can listen to them and ask them to back up exactly why each treatment is offered. Also as I say - a consultation is relatively cheap and doesn't commit you!

Have you spoken to a specialist about your thyroid issues? in particular one with a good knowledge of fertility?


----------



## vaninort

Yes I love Anna Carby. I have been treated at Boston Place clinic - I notice you were there around the same time I had my first IVF cycle before Xmas. Our paths have probably crossed in the waiting room!

I have a follow-up consultation with Anna and Geoffrey in a couple of weeks and I will be wanting answers and guidance as to what to do next. I think Anna is going to refer me to a thyroid/fertility specialist so lets see what that brings.

I notice you mentioned round 4 - will you try somewhere else this time?

I am quite new to IVF and its very daunting (its secondary infertility, I conceived my daughter naturally 4 years ago). I want her to have a little friend and its heartbreaking


----------



## FlyingCat

I'll almost certainly be going back to Boston Place - I think they're lovely and felt really comfortable there - we also know that our issues are pretty much entirely male factor so our ways forward are all about trying to improve sperm (We've got a followup appt with Mr Ramsay in two weeks time after a raft of sperm tests  - so nice not to be the one getting prodded and poked for a bit!) 

Won't be going back til early next year though as out of resources atm.


----------



## Kuki2010

Defo don't give up.
Just looking into Immune problems and get meds to go with them onyour next cycle. Dr. Gorgy delievered my magical immune meds for me with Reprofit Picsi.
Love and lots of luck.
Kukixx


----------



## vaninort

Many thanks Kuki

Which clinic is Dr Gorgy based? Is their speciality auto-immune/fertility problems?

I did take steroids for my thyroid auto-immune for this IVF cycle - I am not sure there is much else that can be done apart from steroids but maybe thats my ignorance.. Anyway, it made no difference sadly


----------

